# The first Olympic game/ Field , in this world 776 BC.



## surapon (Aug 21, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Here are the Photos of the Place where is the First Olympic game in this World = 776 BC., at Olympia, Greece, Near the Sanctuary of Zeus. Yes, in 2011, I had a great 14 day of long vacation in Greece---All over the Places in Greece.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Aug 21, 2014)

Here are the Photos of the Place where is the First Olympic game in this World = 776 BC., at Olympia, Greece, Near the Sanctuary of Zeus. Yes, in 2011, I had a great 14 day of long vacation in Greece---All over the Places in Greece.
Enjoy.
Surapon

PS. that all of my friend Group Tour Mates, act as the First Olympians for me to recorded the photos.---Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 21, 2014)

Aphrodisias, Turkey...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 22, 2014)

I enjoyed your photos, in the one with the guys lined up on the starting line, why are the skin tones so red? Were these taken with your "M"? Sometimes the CR forum changes colors of photos, so that could be the issue.


----------

